# Stabilized calls



## misfire (Mar 2, 2017)

I stabilized these two blanks, one is black palm and the other is flame box elder that I added blue Alumalite. Wish I had a better camera.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## NeilYeag (Mar 2, 2017)

The second one is very cool!


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Mar 2, 2017)

nice


----------



## Ray D (Mar 3, 2017)

Great work.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 3, 2017)

Nice job Lee!


----------



## misfire (Mar 6, 2017)

Thanks guys. I wasn't sure how that palm was gonna work, even being stabilized. But it was impressive with a lot of volume

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jhinton81 (Mar 6, 2017)

How did you like working with black palm? I'm not a fan. I envy those that have the patience.


----------



## misfire (Mar 7, 2017)

jhinton81 said:


> How did you like working with black palm? I'm not a fan. I envy those that have the patience.



Actually, once it was stabilized, it turned very well. No way I would have attempted a trumpet out of raw stock

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 7, 2017)

Very nice! 

Its amzing what stabilizing palm does for its workability.


----------

